# Router Table Reviews and Comparisons



## sred (Jan 21, 2005)

I thought some of you might be interested in these links which compare various router tables. The Veritas table at leevalley.com seems to have taken top honors. If you find other reviews that are a comparison of many router tables, please post them here. These reviews were very helpful. I would also be interested to know if owners of these tables agree with the review. Too bad that the Oak Park table was not included in the reviews.

*American Woodworker Review*
PDF Link 

*Sept 2001 Review from Plans Now*:
HTML Link 
PDF Link


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for information I checked out the woodworker review learned quite a bit and by the way welcome to the forum really nice people here and you will see a lot of good information. Everyone is always helpful and lend an opion and explain a problem.


----------



## sred (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are a few more reviews:

3. Popular Mechanics Router Roundup - compares these seven fixed-base routers: Milwaukee 5615-21, Bosch 1617EVS, Makita RF1101, DeWalt DW618, Porter-Cable 690LRVS, Craftsman 17511, Ryobi R161K

4. Popular Mechanics Table Stakes - compares nine router tables

5. Shaper Versus Router Table


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I find it interesting that the tables tested in the Table Stakes show the top choices being the Bosch portable, Rousseau, then the Craftsman which is manufactured by Bosch and identical to their stay at home table.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I find it odd that reading the different reports out there,
and none took the time to look at the Oak Park tables.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

This is a really old thread, but none of these "round-up" articles done by magazines are comprehensive. Most tend to include the products of vendors with which they have an existing advertising relationship, and may exclude those who advertise in other magazines.


----------

